# Jacobs Exhaust Brake



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am thinking about installing a Jacobs exhaust brake on my 2002 Dodge Ram Cummins HO. Does anybody have any pricing information on them? The cheapest I have found online sells for $631.74 

My Dodge Parts 

Mechanicsville Dodge used to sell them for $575 plus $12 shipping but I am sure their price has gone up since the last time I checked.


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

Chief--I was just looking at your question--you have the newer version cummins in your Dodge--I know the "Jake" works good on class-7/8 trucks, but have never known any one that had it on a 1-ton......
there are several other things I have seen--one is made by "Blue Ox", or Big ox--it's like a gate-valve in your exhaust system, that opens/shuts when needed-forcing the exhaust back upon the engine-similar to the effect of the jake brake.....there is also another brand around made by Banks Systems, that you might be able to get from _performance products_ on -line.....I have purchased from them in the past, it's a reputable co.

You mentioned Mechanisville Dodge--You mean , like in Virginia??
That's where I live-it's about 4 miles from my home 20.....

Good luck on your decision.....


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Glenn,

The "Jake Brake" is a compression brake that is indeed used on larger over the road trucks. This brake achieves engine braking via actuation control of valves in the cylinder head to produce engine compression braking.

Jacobs also makes an exhaust brake for smaller diesel engines which achieves engine braking via actuating a valve mounted to the outlet of the turbo charger which restricts exhaust flow for engine braking. Jacobs manufactures the exhaust brake for both Cummins and Diamler Chrysler. 

Cummins Exhaust Brakes  

Here is the Jacobs exhaust brake:

Jacobs Exhaust Brake 

Here is some info. on the Jake Brake compression release brake:

Jacobs Compression Release Brake 

They are two different animals that achieve similar results via different means. I wish the Cummins in my Dodge came with a compression release brake. They are great for towing and down hill braking. Plus they sound pretty cool too!  

The reason I want the Jacobs exhaust brake is that this particular brake is authorized for use on my truck by Diamler Chrysler under my warranty.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Almost forgot! :duh: Yes, the Dodge dealer is in Mechanicsville, VA. They used to have the best prices on these brakes but the best they could do was $675 plus $12 shipping.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I got my exhaust brake on order and it came in to the Cummins dealer this morning. I got it for $625 plus shipping. I purchased it from Cummins SouthEast Power 1-800-733-6101. Ask for Wendy in parts. She has been VERY helpful and did a lot of checking around to find me the exhaust brake fast since it was on back order. THANKS Wendy! 

A note on the exhaust brake activation switch. On the kits for 2002 and older trucks, the kits come ONLY with a dash mounted switch. NO shifter switch.

If you want to have a shifter mounted switch like I do; you will need to order the Cummins "Stalk Switch" that comes in the 2003 to 2006 exhaust brake kits. The part # for this "Stalk Switch" kit is 4089657. I am not sure on the price but I think it will cost somewhere between $40 and $80. 

Here is a picture of the shifter switch


----------

